# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين >  غش تجاري

## صقر الكويت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اعمل مدير كراج فحص السيارات اقام احد الزبائن شكوى فى حماية المستهلك بوزارة التجارة على اساس ان احد الاشخاص قام بفحص سيارتة واظهرة نتيجة الفحص بان السيارة سليمة وقام بعدفترة بشراء السيارة واتضح لة بان السيارة مصبوغة وتم احالة الدعوى الى النيابة التجارية تم الى المحمكة وادنتى بالغرامة 300دكويتى غيابى وعارضة الحكم وتم تعديلة بالغاء الحكم  بتعهد لمدة ستة شهور واستنائفة الحكم وتم رفض وتايد وقام الشاكى بدعوى تعويض طلب فيها 3000دك واحالة المحمكة الدعوى الى الخبير وتقرير الخبير جاء فية بان الشاكى لايستحق التعويض ون فاتورة كراج المدعى علية ذكر لة بان البودى يوجد بة معجون بامكان متفرقة وحكمة المحمة برفض الدعوى واستانف المدعى ولم يحضر بالجلسة الاولى وتم الشطب وجددت من الشطب واحالة القاضى الاستانف الدعوى الى التحقيق ولم يحضر المستانف وتم الشطب وجددت وقام باحضار شهود  وفى الاخير حجز الاستانف للحكم وحكمة المحكمة بان الااستناف كن لم يكن وعمل المستائف استناف جديد وحددت لةجلسة 
الرجاء من سيادتكم عمل مذكرة لتقديمها فى الجلسة 
حفظكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هل ميعاد الجلسة بعيد أم قريب ؟؟؟
عامة سأحاول خلال اليومين القادمين اعداد مذكرة لك لتقديمها الى المحكمة .

----------


## صقر الكويت

وفقكم الله فى خدمة الناس وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ماهى المدة الزمنية بين تاريخ الفحص وتاريخ الشراء؟؟
على النحو الذى ذكرته تم التجديد من الشطب مرتين .....هل تقصد أن التحقيق والشهود فى الاستئناف الجديد أم فى الاستئناف الذى قضى فيه باعتبار الاستئناف كأن لم يكن ...أى أنه فى هذا الاستئناف تم احالة الدعوى للتحقيق وتم سؤال الشهود فعلا لكنه تخلف عن الحضورفى جلسة لاحقة  فقررت المحكمة الشطب ثم حكمت المحكمة بالحكم المتقدم؟؟
سنعد المذكرة أولا لتقديمها فى الجلسة ..... وسنبحث امكانية  اقامة دعوى قضائية ضده لاساءة استعمال حق التقاضى ضدك ....باقامته للاستئناف تلو الآخر على غير سند من ضرر تسببت أنت فيه أو أصابه من خطأ اقترفته فى حقه على نحو قد يضر بسمعة الجراج.

----------


## صقر الكويت

الاستنائف الاول  والشهود ليس لهم علاقة بالقضية لسول القاضى عن قيمة السيارة بحالتها وهية مصبوغة او غير مصبوغة مع العلم بان الستانف يعمل ببيع وشراء السيارات وموعد الاستانف جلسة 27-2

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لايضاحك واطمئن سأقوم باعداد مذكرة لحضرتك قبل ميعاد الجلسة وفى القريب العاجل جدا.....

----------


## هيثم الفقى

هذه هى المذكرة التى طلبتها يا أخ / صقر الكويت
أرجو تجهيز حافظة مستندات لجلسة 27/2/2009 ويتم وضع بها:
1- صورة طبق الأصل من صحيفة الاستئناف الأول.
2- صورة طبق الأصل من الحكم فى الاستئناف الأول المقضى فيه باعتبار ان الاستئناف كأن لم يكن.
وتقدمها للقاضى فى يوم 27/2/2009 مع هذه المذكرة ولكن بعد أن تقوم بملء الخانات الخالية باسمك كمستانف ضده واسم المستانف وارقام وتواريخ القضايا وخلافة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ونرجو وأن تطمئننا على النتيجة والتى ستكون باذن الله خسارة خصمك للاستئناف الجديد واحتمالية تعويضك عن التقاضى الكيدى  :Smile: 
وآآسف للتاخير نظرا لأننى استغرقت وقتا فى البحث عن القوانين الكويتية من خلال شبكة الانترنت الى أن أكرمنى الله بايجادها وعبثا حاولت وأن أحصل على احكام نقض لتطعيم المذكرة بها دون جدوى, ولكنى أعتقد أن المذكرة ستكون وافية باذن الله وستؤدى الغرض المرجو منها.

----------


## صقر الكويت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكر وتقدير        لا يسعني في هذا المقام إلا أن أتقدّم بجزيل الشكر والعرفان للأستاذ ابراهيم الفقهى الذي ساهم فى انجاح المنتدى، وقدّم له، وساهم فيه بالرأي والنصيحة. كما وأتقدم بشكري وامتناني للأستاذه الدكتورة شيماء عطا الله أود أن اشكر كل العاملين في الموقع
وأحمد الله تعالي ان لسا الدنيا بخير 
وفيه ناس تسهر على عمل التوعية وافضل الاسلامية 
وجزاكم الله خيرا
أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتهم، وأن يجزيهم عنّي وعن المسلمين خير الجزاء.
مساعد الشمرى

----------


## صقر الكويت

السلام عليكم \ سعادة المستشار 
ايضا عدم حضور الخصم وتم شطب الدعوى وجددت من الشطب وتم تحديد جلسة 21-4

----------


## هيثم الفقى

سأعدل لك المذكرة بالواقعات الجديدة لجلسة 21-4
سأكتب لك دعوى تعويض عن اساءة استعمال حق التقاضى  ضد هذا الشخص لأنه فعلا يكيد لك....
أنا فى خدمتك دائما أخ / مساعد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بالمرفقات  مذكرة معدلة لجلسة 21/4/2009 .
* فى حالة عدم حضوره يرجى تقديمها للمحكمة وتقديم حافظة المستندات السالفة البيان من قبل والانسحاب من الاستئناف تاركا اياه للشطب .......
* فى حالة حضوره يرجى تقديم المذكرة وتقديم الحافظة السالفة البيان.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*نموذج لشكوى بالشرطة ضد هذا الشخص تمهيدا لاقامة دعوى قضائية ضدة عن اساءة استعمال حق التقاضى, النموذج بالمرفقات يرجى ملئه بالبيانات الناقصة من أرقام وخلافه قبل تقديمه الى* 
*الشرطة.*

----------

